# انتقل الى السماء الشهيد ابانوب و الشماس ريمون من كنيسة الشهيد مارمينا امبابة .



## marcelino (7 مايو 2011)

* انتقل الى السماء الشهيد ابانوب و الشماس ريمون من كنيسة الشهيد مارمينا امبابة   .*







* ارتفاع عدد القتلى الى 5 .. ربنا يعزي اهلهم ويعزينا *



*شهيد أخر ..


كدة 6
*​
*العدد قابل للزيادة* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

*يالهووووووووووووووووووووي*
*ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهلهم*
*مع المسيح ذاك افضل*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2011)

*اضافه جديدة الى كوكبه الشهداء والقديسين
نياحا لانفسكم
وعزاء لزويهم
*​


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يعزى اهلهم*
*لحد امتى بس*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2011)

*أذكرونا امام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## marcelino (7 مايو 2011)

* ارتفاع عدد القتلى الى 5 .. ربنا يعزي اهلهم ويعزينا *


----------



## esambraveheart (7 مايو 2011)

*
شهداء سماحة الاسلام ..السمح
بداء الحصاد المر لثورة الغش و الغدر و الخيانه
​*


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2011)

*الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم *

* ويتهنو باحضان الرب *

*للاسف ان ما فينا نقول غير هيك *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * ارتفاع عدد القتلى الى 5 .. ربنا يعزي اهلهم ويعزينا *


*ربنا يعزيهم (*​


----------



## marcelino (7 مايو 2011)

*شهيد أخر ..*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اهلهم
ويرحمنااااااا من الى بيحصل ده​


----------



## govany shenoda (7 مايو 2011)

الرب يعزي اهلهم
اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه
يارب صبر اهلهم واشفي الجرحي


----------



## happy angel (8 مايو 2011)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل

ربنا يعزي اهلهم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2011)

وفى واحد اسمه مدحت
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 مايو 2011)

فعلها عبدة الشيطان مجددا
اصبروا يا اخواننا الاقباط فكل اسائه تعرضتم لها بسبب ايمانكم
ستتحول الي جوهره نفيسه علي اكليلكم السماوي
قلبي معكم يا اقباط مصر
إنجيل متى 5: 11
طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 
إنجيل متى 10: 22
وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.
إنجيل متى 24: 9
حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
إنجيل يوحنا 15: 21
لكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
و الرب يعزيكم يا اقباط مصر
ان قلبي معكم يا اقباط مصر


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 مايو 2011)

احب اقلهم يا بختكم نلتو السعاده الابديه 
ارجو انكم تصلوا من اجل العالم كله 
اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه 



​


----------



## grges monir (8 مايو 2011)

*انتقلوا الى الراحة الابدية*


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا


----------



## totty (8 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يرسل تعزيته ويعزي ويصبر اسرهم
ويشفي كل مريض
ويحمي بيته وكنيسته*​


----------



## اليعازر (8 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم، ويعزي اهلهم.


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2011)

ملايكه ولبسوا أكليل الشهاده
ربنا يعزى أسرهم​


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يعزى اسرهم 
وفى كمان
عم صلاح حارس كنيستنا (كنيسة العذراء - ش الوحدة)
صلوا لعيلتو كتير يا جماعة ارجوكم​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2011)

ماذا نفعل يارب امام كل هذا الظلم


----------



## MAJI (8 مايو 2011)

يارب انت وحدك دعوت 
انت وحدك رجوت 
انت غاية المنى
انت فقط تستطيع ان تجازي وتنتقم من آكلي لحوم البشر ومصاصي الدماءهؤلاء
هؤلاء هم اجناد الشر  فلك النقمة ووعدك اكيد وقريب ...امين


----------



## man4truth (8 مايو 2011)

*شهداء المسيح
ربنا يرحمهم ويقبلهم فى ملكوته
نحن لا نخاف من الشهاده على اسم المسيح
مرحبا بالأستشهاد فهو ليس بغريب على كنيستنا
نحن أولاد الشهداء
وكلما زادت الشهاده نمت كنيسة المسيح*​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مايو 2011)

*عاجل جداً : تشييع جثمان شهداء امبابة من مطرانية الجيزة بعد قليل *​


----------



## marcelino (8 مايو 2011)

*آآآآآآآآآآه يارب
*​


----------

